# Bringing a puppy from Canada to the US



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

I am on a waiting list for a puppy from Canada and after researching on the intertubes on my own, I'm more confused than ever. There seems to be a huge problem with rabies quarantine regulations. Have any of you done this? I'm sure it must be fairly common from both directions.


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

My understanding is that since an 8 week old puppy is too young to be vaccinated for rabies it's not an issue at the border. This is what I was told by two different breeders in BC who often place puppies in Washington. 

My Murphy came from BC (I live in Washington) at 8 wks and to be honest, no one at the border even noticed...


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I have done this a couple times, you need a health certificate from the breeders vet and thats it. 
the last time we did this they made us go in the building... not for any other reason than because everyone wanted to see the puppy. 
easy shmeazy
S


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

There is no rabies quarantine for US/Canada. I traveled to the Canadian golden national last year and the only thing they asked was "Do you have a dog with you?" Which was dumb anyways because they could see the dog sitting there in the car! teehee


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

while I don't go regularly into Canada anymore, I only had to supply my rabies certificate once in years of crossing the border. 

There is no quarantine between the two countries as you may find going overseas.


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

I know t's not a problem for dogs that have had rabies vaccine at least one month prior to crossing but I read on the government website that puppies too young to be vaccinated had to be quarantined at a "place of the owners choosing" whatever that means, for thirty days.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The following iis taken from the Foreignborn.com website that is very up to date and on top of most things regarding entry into the US.




*
Dogs*Domestic dogs must be free of evidence of diseases communicable to humans when examined at the port of entry. If the animal is not in apparent good health, further examination by a licensed veterinarian may be required at the owner's expense.
Collies, shepherds, and other dogs that are imported from any part of the world except Canada, Mexico, and regions of Central America and the West Indies and that are to be used in the handling of livestock must be inspected and quarantined at the port of entry for a sufficient time to determine their freedom from tapeworm.
Dogs must be vaccinated against rabies at least 30 days before entering the United States. This requirement does not apply, however, to puppies less than three months of age or to dogs originating or located for at least six months in areas designated by the U.S. Public Health Service as being rabies-free.


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

I read that but then I read this:



Dogs not accompanied by proof of rabies vaccination, including those that are too young to be vaccinated (less than 3 months of age), may be admitted if the importer completes a confinement agreement and confines the animal until it is considered adequately vaccinated against rabies (the vaccine is not considered effective until 30 days after the date of vaccination).
If the vaccination was performed less than 30 days before arrival, the animal may be admitted but must be confined at a place of the owner's choosing until at least 30 days have passed since the vaccination.
Young puppies must be confined at a place of the owner's choosing until they are three months old, then they must be vaccinated. They must remain in confinement for 30 days.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This is from the US Customs and Border Protection website

I have to assume that unless when you cross the border they take your name and address there is little likelihood they would know where you are with the pup. And even if they were to take that info I do not see them tracking you down to verify the confinement, which is not the same as quarantine.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pets - Dogs, Rabies vaccines*

Published 01/23/2003 06:35 PM | Updated 05/26/2010 11:21 AM |







Notify Me 
Username Password More Options » 





You may also request notification of new and updated answers by topic and category here. 


What are the requirements for _bringing_ my pet _dog_ into the U.S.?

_Dogs_ who have never been vaccinated against rabies (also known as _rage_), must be vaccinated at least 30 days before entering the United States. This requirement does not apply, however, to puppies less than three months of age* or to _dogs_ originating or located for at least six months in areas designated by the U.S. Public Health Service as being rabies-free. The following procedures pertain to _dogs_ arriving from areas that are not free of rabies: A valid rabies vaccination certificate should accompany the animal. This certificate should be in English or be accompanied by a translation. It should identify the animal, the dates of vaccination and expiration, and be signed by a licensed veterinarian. If no expiration date is specified, the certificate is acceptable if the date of vaccination is no more than 12 months before the date of arrival.

If a vaccination has not been performed, or if the certificate is not valid, the animal may be admitted if it is confined upon arrival at a place of the owner's choosing. The _dog_ must be vaccinated within four days after arrival at the final destination, but no more than 10 days after arrival at the port of entry. The animal must remain in confinement for at least 30 days after being vaccinated. If the vaccination was performed less than 30 days before arrival, the animal may be admitted but must be confined at a place of the owner's choosing until at least 30 days have passed since the vaccination. Owners of _dogs_ that do not have a valid rabies certificate are required to fill out and sign a Notice to Owners and Importers of _Dogs_ form at the port of entry, which is submitted to the quarantine station that oversees the port of entry. Be aware, the quarantine station follows up with the owner's local health department, to ensure the vaccination takes place. So it is essential that the owner complies with these requirements.

An owner's home can be the "place of the owner's choosing."

*Young puppies must be confined at a place of the owner's choosing until they are three months old, then they must be vaccinated. They must remain in confinement for 30 days. _Dogs_ that arrive in Hawaii or Guam, both of which are free of rabies, are subject to the state's or territory's quarantine requirements, in addition to whatever other Public Health Service requirements above, apply.


----------



## Golden23 (Sep 7, 2010)

luckybuster said:


> I read that but then I read this:
> 
> 
> Dogs not accompanied by proof of rabies vaccination, including those that are too young to be vaccinated (less than 3 months of age), may be admitted if the importer completes a confinement agreement and confines the animal until it is considered adequately vaccinated against rabies (the vaccine is not considered effective until 30 days after the date of vaccination).
> ...


 
Hi,

The above is for animals entering places like Hawaii or Guam that do not have rabies.

My husband is a CBP Officer at the Canadian Border.

There is not quarantine between the USA and Canada for dogs or cats for rabies.

Dogs do need a current rabies vaccination and puppies do not require them, but should be in good health and it would be good to have the puppies shot records along to show they are current on their other vaccinations. (this is not a requirement, but it would show that the pup should be healthy) He can't remember off the top of his head what the cut off age is. 

Most of the time, they don't even ask for proof, as long as the dog looks healthy or unless there is something else wrong.


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you all for your help! I just didn't want to step off the plane and have someone confiscate my puppy! I am very distrustful of the gubmint!


----------

